# The Snake that I missed



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Two weeks ago, I was at my cabin riding my ATV. There was a black snake that was in my grandpaws yard fo his cabin. The snake was just under an estimated 5 ft long, which is almsot 5 ft too long for me. I went to the truck & grabbes dads .38. I went back to the snake, shot at it 5 yes, 5 times with 6 ft of the snake and missed every time. By this time, I'm amazed that I missed, I still have no idea how I missed. This snake coiled up & started stricking at me, it was ticked off to say the least. I went back to the cabin, got my .45 this time w/ snake shot and my dad & I both went looking for the snake. It was long gone.

LAST EVENING (around 5:30pm)

I'm sitting here at work & my dad calls from the cabin, says he wished I would'nt have missed the snake, becasue he's been bitten by what seems to be the same snake.!!!! He said he was mowing the grass on a riding tractor when he got bit by it. He said it was near the same spot it was last time, but on a log, by the time dad saw it, it struck him. Dad said after it got it , the snake went 90 miles an hour into the woods. I guess he bled alot, but nothing more than that, but man I feel bad now!

Now I knwo some may get all worke dup over me trying to kill it, but I have my children down there & dont want them to end up in the same situation as my dad.

I'm hoping to find it again on Saturday as I will be down there, this time I'll be sure to take shot shells the 1st time.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

The only mistake you made was not shooting it with a scatter gun! Better luck/aim next time. 

Otherwise, call the croc hunter for a relocation!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you shoulda just grabed it!


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

12 Gauge and #4's should do the trick..............Rich


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I HATE SNAKES


Anything less then a scud missles is a understatement


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am looking for a pet black rat snake! That one would be perfect as for me I would just have picked it up and brought it home. sounds like the meanest one I have ever heard of though if it bite hime while he was mowing, that one has a mean streak in him, normally they are the first to run and you never see them.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

I read your post and I have to say that is a shame ... that you missed.
Better luck next time.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey H, for a nominal fee I'll take care of it


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry that your dad was bitten.

I've NEVER heard of a black snake biting anyone before and their teeth are really small. Most farmers and rural homeowners like the black snakes around. They are rodent eaters and really don't hurt anything. I guess if he was conered or stepped on he would bite.

As much as people have fears of snakes there are really few few worries about snakes in Ohio. Just a couple regions with very small populations of rattlesnakes and a pretty healty population of copperheads, that's it.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Be sure to take pictures next time !! Wow !! 5' snake...........
PS: Maybe you did hit it, but not a fatal wound & just ticked it off???


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It was the alrgest black snake that I've seen. In fact the largest snake I've seen that wasnt in a zoo or somewhere like that. The head wasnt real big, thats what I was aiming at. Any other time, I'd ahve it hit on the 1st or 2nd shot 2 times as far away. I guess I was just too excited and nervous.

One thing I never realized is that a black snake could or would coil there body up. This one did it after my last shot & man when it struck at me, I jumped back even farther. They can really stretch out there.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I am realy suprized you missed,alot of times they bite at the bullet-or I am a better shot than i thought  daryl oh they will coil up when mad or cornered


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Where I grew up you would have been switched for killing a black snake. they are the best rodent and snake deterrent that has ever been invented. The one problem is that they love eggs as much as I do. The bigger they are the better. I have seen copperheads and rattlers go to extrems to avoid them. Just something to think about before loading the gun next time. 
Old saying, "better to be bit by a black snake than to be stung by a copperhead"


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Try telling me that if it were one of my 2 year olds.

I shot that same gun over the weekend & its shooting way high & to the left, so maybe it wasnt me after all! I havent seen it for a couple weeks now & w/ the weather here/comming I'm sure its about to get dormant.


----------

